# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Making a 45 degree bend in a Colorbond fence.

## Bedford

G'day all, 
Does anyone know how you join colorbond fence panels at 45 degrees? 
I know they use a square post at the corners to join two panels at right angles, but I can't find out what to do with a 45. 
Thanks.

----------


## Uncle Bob

I'd say you will need two posts.

----------


## shauck

Just an idea but maybe get an oversized post cut to a 45 angle on one side??

----------


## cherub65

Two posts is the norm.

----------


## Bedford

Thanks all, two posts it will be.

----------


## chrisp

I was going to suggest that you could bend the panel instead.  But I thought that I'd hold off on that suggestion until the sensible responses where in.  :Smilie:

----------


## Bedford

Good one Chris! 
The bend will be at the junction of the sheets, so I'll miter the rails and reinforce them inside. 
And save two posts.

----------

